# Tight security?



## bigtrees (Oct 27, 2008)

How tight was your security at the test site? It seems like they went a bit overboard.

We had 1 proctor for every 20 people taking the exam, plus an additional 2 proctors enforcing the "no talking in the restroom" rule plus an additional four head proctors watching over the regular proctors.

The part that really suprised me if they had uniformed security there to watch over anything. He wasn't packing heat, but I sure would want to mess with him!

That's by far the tightest security I've ever seen at a test site. I took the exam in the Puyallup, WA location.


----------



## BPCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the test in Iowa and had about the same amount of people monitoring things (except for the uniform security). I think there were 3 proctors, the head guy, and 3 more people watching the doors.

I wouldn't call it tight security though. They came around and checked our calculators and were walking around throughout the exam but they never checked my references and they didn't care about drinks/snacks.

As long as you were following the rules, you didn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## PEPG (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the test in New York. Unfortunately, I have taken the FE and now the PE a few times at this location. Never, ever, has the exam begun on time. Never. When it rains, we all wait outside. Regardless, I got to the site around 7:15 to find nobody waiting. People were actually admitted at 7:00. My friend who dropped me off went to park the car, and got there around 7:45 and was TURNED AWAY along with about 50 other SCREAMING examinees.

Castle Worldwide (the exam administrator) finally got their act together, but I think they treated the "late" arrivals unfairly. Yes, there is a time the examinees are expected to be there, but if parking is a problem the exam site should be changed to a more suitable location. I am suprised none of the administrators were puched out. :deadhorse:


----------



## bigtrees (Oct 27, 2008)

BPCW said:


> I took the test in Iowa and had about the same amount of people monitoring things (except for the uniform security). I think there were 3 proctors, the head guy, and 3 more people watching the doors.
> I wouldn't call it tight security though. They came around and checked our calculators and were walking around throughout the exam but they never checked my references and they didn't care about drinks/snacks.
> 
> As long as you were following the rules, you didn't have anything to worry about.


I think the uniformed security was probably the part that surprised me.

They had two separate checkpoints where we had to display our photo ID and admission slip in order to get into the exam room in the afternoon. Then they checked our ID a third time at our desks.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 27, 2008)

PEPG said:


> I am suprised none of the administrators were puched out.


Hence the need for uniformed security apparently.....


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the CA special exams over the weekend.

They had the sheriff there for security! I was surprised!


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 27, 2008)

PEPG said:


> I took the test in New York. Unfortunately, I have taken the FE and now the PE a few times at this location. Never, ever, has the exam begun on time. Never. When it rains, we all wait outside. Regardless, I got to the site around 7:15 to find nobody waiting. People were actually admitted at 7:00. My friend who dropped me off went to park the car, and got there around 7:45 and was TURNED AWAY along with about 50 other SCREAMING examinees.
> Castle Worldwide (the exam administrator) finally got their act together, but I think they treated the "late" arrivals unfairly. Yes, there is a time the examinees are expected to be there, but if parking is a problem the exam site should be changed to a more suitable location. I am suprised none of the administrators were puched out. :deadhorse:


A poor gentlemen sitting by me was removed when we returned for the afternoon portion. The exam wasn't given out yet, but his cellphone rang. He was asked to leave......

but on another funny note now that i look back:

I took in in nyc not sure if its the same site you took it at, but I got there around 6 am. i was told you would be allowed to park in their faculty parking garage, when I rolled up to the gate, I was told, U was supposed to call ahead and put on a list. I drove around the school lookin for parking only thing available was the tues/friday no parking side. I even went to 2 parking garages but both were supposedly at capacity.

It was around 6:45 am I asked the security guard behind the school, do they normally tow cars, he said all the time. With the 10 minutes to spare, I said screw it and parked it on the tues/friday no parking side 8:30-10 AM. At lunch time I ran out and went to check to see if I still had a car. LOL being all stressed out from the morning test. I had forgotten i parked 5 blocks away instead of 3. So here Im thinking my car has been towed. I spend my lunch time trying to find out if it was towed by the sheriff or by a nearby precinct. To my luck neither. I spent the whole afternoon taking my depth session wondering if my car had been stolen.

After the exam I go to the nearby precinct and call the navy yard where they take towed cars and still nothing. I was told I needed to go to the site, where I last saw my car and call 911 to report it stolen. The nice officer at the desk let me leave my crate of study material, because my dumb self, didnt get a case with wheels. So as Im walking to the spot, i decided to keep going to get a bite to eat. As Im crossing the street, i recognize a store i walked by that morning. Made me realize I must have parked further down. and sure enough, 2 blocks down there she is. With no ticket either lol. So now I drive back to the precinct and have to explain how I found my car lol. Damn what a day.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 27, 2008)

But really,

you study for 6 months for the damn test, LEAVE THE CELL PHONE IN THE CAR.

Honestly. What did the guy expect?

When I took it, I was always surprised at how many people "forgot" they had their phone on them still.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 27, 2008)

No tight security at my spot (three proctors, that's it). Howvere, a gal taking the exam in Junction had a calculator not on the approved lit. She got all indignant about it, saying that it didn't have memory function. The proctor (nice lady in her fifties) told her she couldn't use it, and would need to pick it up from the proctors at the break. I thought she was going to cry! Then a nice guy in the back of the room gave her his backup. I probably would have done the same, but I only had my one HP-33S.


----------



## bigtrees (Oct 27, 2008)

In my row of 20, probably 5-10 people had cell phones on them. The proctors were really nice (I'm in Seattle so you'd expect as much) but the head proctor made it really clear that they wanted. She very nicely told us she didn't want anyone to get booted because their cell phone "accidently" went off during the exam.

I think the cell phone is probably the biggest security risk in the exam. Technically you could go to the bathroom, lock yourself in a stall, and text problems with people outside the exam. I think it'd be stupid (you'd waste more time texting and the problems weren't hard to begin with) but I see the concern.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 27, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> But really,
> you study for 6 months for the damn test, LEAVE THE CELL PHONE IN THE CAR.
> 
> Honestly. What did the guy expect?
> ...


I totally agree, I was surprised on how many phones were given in, and in the morning portion 4-5 times you heard a phone go off in the bag.

Also there was a few heads that didnt bring a approved calculator. I dont get how some folks dont follow instructions. There was 1 gentlemen in the morning who actually misplaced his admission ticket, felt bad for him too.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah i'd say in the FE group i was in, probably close to 10% brought cell phones in (this out of 200+ folks) - additionally, some poor slob didn't bring a calculator(!) WTF! I had 2 calcs, the fx115ES, and my backup, the 115MS. When they asked if anyone had a spare, somebody volunteered whatever backup they had. . .but i couldn't help but think, why should i compromise my success potential becuz of this idiot. . .seriously


----------



## ktulu (Oct 27, 2008)

The location that I took the exam was fairly laxed. One guy actually had a hat on before the test. Not sure if he wore it the whole time, but the proctors walked past him several times and I did not see them tell him to take it off.

And, it was one of the proctors who had his cell phone go off. The head proctor gave him a WTF? look.

The only thing that pissed me off was that I was closest to the only door, and it squeaked, loudly.


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, I KNEW I hadn't brought my phone in, but even so when they mentioned it I obsessively searched my pockets. Who are these PEOPLE?!

We had three proctors...and the guy next to me was wearing a hat until almost three hours in when they told him to take it off.


----------



## frazil (Oct 27, 2008)

Luchion - that's a funny story about your car. Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2008)

I had both my calcs on the table, just for the possibility of needing it (spare). . .and i'll usually have one in radians mode, and the other in degrees mode - that way i don't have to toggle one back &amp; forth, or maybe forget to switch it back - anywho, one of the proctors made me put the spare on the floor (thought that was harsh). And we had a ton of proctors patrolling around. . . probably upwards of 10 or more(?)


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2008)

^ that's ridiculous. While I can agree with exam security to a certain degree, the amount that the rules vary by state and even by proctor is just stupid. I feel it's like what has happened with TSA and flying. Do you feel safer when you fly? Have you brought on something that was banned? I think people who are going to cheat, whoever those sick bastards are, will find a way to do it. Meanwhile, the rest of us suffer the consequences...no watches on the table, no pencil notes, etc. Just stupid.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> I had both my calcs on the table, just for the possibility of needing it (spare). . .and i'll usually have one in radians mode, and the other in degrees mode - that way i don't have to toggle one back &amp; forth, or maybe forget to switch it back - anywho, one of the proctors made me put the spare on the floor (thought that was harsh). And we had a ton of proctors patrolling around. . . probably upwards of 10 or more(?)


That sucks...I kept two of my calculators on my desk (somehow I ended up with three all together, so I kept one in my bag). But I ended up using both. I'd grab the one closest to me at any given time. Not for any particular functional reason...just convenience...but it makes sense if you need radian/degrees.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 28, 2008)

> plus an additional 2 proctors enforcing the "no talking in the restroom"


So they just sat around in the men's room all day? How'd they end up drawing that short straw?


----------



## PEPG (Oct 28, 2008)

Luchion said:


> A poor gentlemen sitting by me was removed when we returned for the afternoon portion. The exam wasn't given out yet, but his cellphone rang. He was asked to leave......but on another funny note now that i look back:
> 
> I took in in nyc not sure if its the same site you took it at, but I got there around 6 am. i was told you would be allowed to park in their faculty parking garage, when I rolled up to the gate, I was told, U was supposed to call ahead and put on a list. I drove around the school lookin for parking only thing available was the tues/friday no parking side. I even went to 2 parking garages but both were supposedly at capacity.
> 
> ...


That is a horrible way to spend the PE exam. Did you take it at Pratt in Brooklyn? Sounds like the neighborhood.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> So they just sat around in the men's room all day? How'd they end up drawing that short straw?


I hadn't even thought about that. That's a pretty nasty job.


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2008)

We had never had bathroom proctors before, but now that you mention it, there was always a lady loitering by us. I have a shy bladder, so it weirded me out.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 28, 2008)

PEPG said:


> That is a horrible way to spend the PE exam. Did you take it at Pratt in Brooklyn? Sounds like the neighborhood.


Yup this happened at the Pratt Institute, what made it worse, was I left my personal and business cell phone in the car, my house keys, and my lunch, Luckily I kept my wallet on me. So on top of thinkin the car was stolen, I had no means of communication. I was at the corner of Dekalb and hall using a payphone, hadn't used one in about 5-6 yrs! lol


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Yup this happened at the Pratt Institute, what made it worse, was I left my personal and business cell phone in the car, my house keys, and my lunch, Luckily I kept my wallet on me. So on top of thinkin the car was stolen, I had no means of communication. I was at the corner of Dekalb and hall using a payphone, hadn't used one in about 5-6 yrs! lol


At least you had 75 cents in your pocket to use the payphone. (at least it is 75 cents in IL)


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 28, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Yup this happened at the Pratt Institute, what made it worse, was I left my personal and business cell phone in the car, my house keys, and my lunch, Luckily I kept my wallet on me. So on top of thinkin the car was stolen, I had no means of communication. I was at the corner of Dekalb and hall using a payphone, hadn't used one in about 5-6 yrs! lol


Jeez, Luchion, sounds like an awful progression of a truly stressful (by itself) day! I surely hope you get good news on your results after enduring all that, lol.



csb said:


> We had never had bathroom proctors before, but now that you mention it, there was always a lady loitering by us. I have a shy bladder, so it weirded me out.


I don't think we had proctors in the can - course i did my best camel impersonation that day, not needing a piss break either am or pm sessions.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 28, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> At least you had 75 cents in your pocket to use the payphone. (at least it is 75 cents in IL)


Actually I was very surprised, it was asking for only 25 cents, I had about 4 dollars in quarters I brought along just in case I was going to have to park it at a meter.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 28, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Jeez, Luchion, sounds like an awful progression of a truly stressful (by itself) day! I surely hope you get good news on your results after enduring all that, lol.


HAHA tell me about it, definitely not the circumstances, you want to be taking a major exam under.


----------



## bigtrees (Oct 28, 2008)

Luchion said:


> HAHA tell me about it, definitely not the circumstances, you want to be taking a major exam under.


The bathroom proctors had a table setup outside the bathroom....they actually weren't in the can but they were ready to stop you when you left if there was talking.


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2008)

must...resist...urge...to...take...thread....downhill....

You know, if you had followed Lindeberg's advice, you would have all your keys on a chain around your neck.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2008)

csb said:


> must...resist...urge...to...take...thread....downhill....
> You know, if you had followed Lindeberg's advice, you would have all your keys on a chain around your neck.


and a coat hanger just incase you had to break into your car.


----------



## max ellis (Oct 28, 2008)

To the writer who said just leave the cellphone in the car: Many of those of us in New York who were traveling to Pratt for the test take the Subway- No way to leave it there. So, at least in NYC the proctors pass around and collect them before the test warning you will be kicked out if you do not turn it in. They then return them at the end of the day- I see that as a necessary accomodation for the multitudes who take public transit. I only worry during the test about Castle Worldwide's annnounced waiver of liabilty for anything collected.


----------



## krenim (Oct 28, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> and a coat hanger just incase you had to break into your car.


AND any silent, non-printing calculator without significant word-processing functions..."in most states"...as well as nomographs and specialty slide rules.

I think it's time for Lindeburg to update the introduction.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 28, 2008)

max ellis said:


> To the writer who said just leave the cellphone in the car: Many of those of us in New York who were traveling to Pratt for the test take the Subway- No way to leave it there. So, at least in NYC the proctors pass around and collect them before the test warning you will be kicked out if you do not turn it in. They then return them at the end of the day- I see that as a necessary accomodation for the multitudes who take public transit. I only worry during the test about Castle Worldwide's annnounced waiver of liabilty for anything collected.


I live way uptown manhattan, I was thinking of taking the train but it would have been a hr plus on the train and I had a milkcrate with no wheelcart. Since I was told I would be allowed to park in faculty parking, I figured I would just drive. I got there in 20 mins that morning. But it went down hill from there. I wasnt trying to leave my cellphone with any proctor. So I hid them in the car.


----------



## PEPG (Oct 29, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Yup this happened at the Pratt Institute, what made it worse, was I left my personal and business cell phone in the car, my house keys, and my lunch, Luckily I kept my wallet on me. So on top of thinkin the car was stolen, I had no means of communication. I was at the corner of Dekalb and hall using a payphone, hadn't used one in about 5-6 yrs! lol


At least you had some change in your pocket to make a call! (or did you call collect)


----------



## PEPG (Oct 29, 2008)

Luchion said:


> I live way uptown manhattan, I was thinking of taking the train but it would have been a hr plus on the train and I had a milkcrate with no wheelcart. Since I was told I would be allowed to park in faculty parking, I figured I would just drive. I got there in 20 mins that morning. But it went down hill from there. I wasnt trying to leave my cellphone with any proctor. So I hid them in the car.


What I usually do is take the Long Isalnd Rail Road to Flatbush station. Weather has cooperated with me, so I would make the walk to Pratt. No parking problems for me, the cell phone thing is a drag.


----------



## SSHAW (Oct 29, 2008)

I took the Exam in Maryland and we were only allowed to have *one* book at a time on our desk!! I thought that this was extremely inefficient for time use and it caused a ton of commotion because people in my area were forced to remove and replace a book constantly.

I never heard of this and was not expecting to have to deal with this issue.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2008)

SSHAW said:


> I took the Exam in Maryland and we were only allowed to have *one* book at a time on our desk!! I thought that this was extremely inefficient for time use and it caused a ton of commotion because people in my area were forced to remove and replace a book constantly.
> I never heard of this and was not expecting to have to deal with this issue.


I've heard others say that. They didn't do anything like that for us, though. I had as many as 10 on my table at a time.


----------



## WVUengr (Oct 29, 2008)

In Raleigh, NC

no restriction on books, a guy taking civil had 4 crates (2x2) on his desk as a wall, plus he had 10+ more under the table.

Although it would not have been a problem for the EE next to me he had 1, yes I said 1, thin ref. manual, and he was confidently done in under 3 hrs both sessions.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 29, 2008)

SSHAW said:


> I took the Exam in Maryland and we were only allowed to have *one* book at a time on our desk!! I thought that this was extremely inefficient for time use and it caused a ton of commotion because people in my area were forced to remove and replace a book constantly.
> I never heard of this and was not expecting to have to deal with this issue.


Wow we had no restrictions in NYC, thats definitely sucks


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2008)

NCyankee said:


> In Raleigh, NC
> no restriction on books, a guy taking civil had 4 crates (2x2) on his desk as a wall, plus he had 10+ more under the table.
> 
> Although it would not have been a problem for the EE next to me he had 1, yes I said 1, thin ref. manual, and he was confidently done in under 3 hrs both sessions.



Wow! I thought I had a lot of books, but I had one crate and 1 backpack full.


----------



## krenim (Oct 29, 2008)

NCyankee said:


> In Raleigh, NC
> no restriction on books, a guy taking civil had 4 crates (2x2) on his desk as a wall, plus he had 10+ more under the table.


Hah! I think I saw that guy leaving the exam. He had all of it stacked on an appliance dolly! It was as tall or taller than he was.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 29, 2008)

When I took the exam, there was a T-800 at the door asking every entrant if they were Sarah Connor.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2008)

^


----------



## WVUengr (Oct 29, 2008)

krenim said:


> Hah! I think I saw that guy leaving the exam. He had all of it stacked on an appliance dolly! It was as tall or taller than he was.


the guy I was thinking of had a 3tier cart

I saw the guy with the dolly, but he didnt have any crates just the books on the dolly.

I brought 3 crates but they were 3/4 full and sorted by what I thought I would need (ref.), codes and then the 3rd with all those other texts that might be usefully in a jam.

I used almost every book, but that was because I was WAGing and looking for a definition or equation to make it "educated" :reading:


----------



## csb (Oct 30, 2008)

I brought three crates and a dolly, but they were mostly to be used as a bookshelf. I didn't have them crammed full.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2008)

Was it a blow up dolly? I'm not into that, but I guess it wasn't expressly forbidden in the rules.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 30, 2008)

NCyankee said:


> no restriction on books, a guy taking civil had 4 crates (2x2) on his desk as a wall, plus he had 10+ more under the table.


the tables where I took the test would have fallen over from the weight...they were the 18" wide type tables


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 30, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^


Just to totally geek it up, i believe thats a T-1000


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 31, 2008)

I kinda like blow up dollys, they don't ever mind if you've been with another blow up dolly.

In Miami FLA we had a bunch of old ladies and an old dude that looked like he's been getting high every day since summer of '68. The head proctor was a real B____H, she kept giving shit to the other proctors (they were screwing up a lot). My old lady didn't check my books (she was kinda slow). We were allowed to put all of our books on the tables - two of us shared an 8ft. table, so plenty of room. They only told us to keep our drinks off the table. This makes sense cause you don't want to spill your beer on the answer sheet.


----------



## Katiebug (Nov 4, 2008)

Taking the FE in CT, I was surprised at the level of security.

There was a monitor in each bathroom plus a big sign that said "No Talking!" There were about 2 proctors for every 20 examinees, one who was in charge and then a backup. The first guy sat at the table in the front and watched, while the second one circulated around the section constantly. It was a little unnerving, to be honest - he'd just come right up behind you and look over your shoulder for a minute or two, and then 15 minutes later he was back again to stare at what you were doing.

Some of it did make sense; they put an FS examinee at the same table as an FE examinee, alternating people so you couldn't look at the person next to you (the tables were big enough that you'd really have to turn your head to see anyways). Your watch had to be on your wrist or on the floor - and they did enforce that with the guy next to me, who was told within 2 seconds of setting his watch on the table that it had better go back on his wrist with the quickness.

They were nuts about cell phones and rightfully so. You could turn yours in to the proctor's table and they'd give it back to you after the exam, though.

They were not allowing cushions or other types of padding for the awful seats we had to sit in. I saw two girls who tried to bring one in, and they had to leave them at the information desk. I balled up my sweatshirt and sat on it. The lighting wasn't the best; my eyes ached at the end and I have good contacts (brand new that morning).

The thing that got me was bathroom access. The facilities were closed immediately after the AM session and we were all locked out of that entire area of the building. We were not told beforehand that there were no restrooms open in the rest of the building. I was too busy during the AM session to make a head call, and we were ushered out of the area so quickly after that session I didn't get a chance to use the facilities. I literally thought my bladder was going to explode. In retrospect I probably could have gone out to find a Dunkin Donuts or something with a public restroom but this was in downtown Hartford and let's just say I'm _not _one for exploring that area on foot without my husband or a male friend with me. It's a big freaking sports arena; I know for sure there are bathrooms elsewhere that could have been unlocked during lunch.

We were instructed not to talk about the exam after the morning session but during lunch I saw and heard many groups of friends discussing the morning's session in pretty substantial detail. Really, saying "Man, I thought the E&amp;M questions were a real b*tch" is one thing - asking your buddy, "What answer did you get on the question about XYZ?" is another. I thought some of the kids really danced on the line of appropriate discussion of the morning session - yeah, it was over by then, but there was still the PM session to go, and personally I'd have wanted to avoid any appearance of impropriety. I didn't know anyone taking the exam since it's been a while since I finished school, and I kept to myself.

For every one of the stupid sounding rules, I reminded myself that at some point some enterprising individual must have tried to cheat via one of those methods - so there was probably a good reason for having the rules!


----------



## bigtrees (Nov 4, 2008)

Since I was curious about the nature of the security, I did a search and found the NCEES contract with a company called "Caveon Test Security" to audit the exam security and offer improvements. A summary of what they found can be found here http://www.caveon.com/guest_ncees.htm.

It makes a lot more sense to know that they implemented the results of an audit - I was surprised at the thoroughness and completeness of the security measures.


----------



## Samzmom08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Our proctor looked a hundred years old.

I had a runny nose and had to use a ton of kleenex, I left my used ones on the table and was asked to remove it at an instant (after he touched it with his bare hand... gross)

Plus the proctor was having on-the-job training right on my table, it was hard to focus when he had to be told four times how to check for calculators and the rest of the forms.


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Was it a blow up dolly? I'm not into that, but I guess it wasn't expressly forbidden in the rules.


You should see her carry books!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

csb said:


> You should see her carry books!


plus you can stash snacks in various orifices. . . .


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> plus you can stash snacks in various orifices. . . .


Like a snickers in her....

nevermind.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Or a knockwurst in...


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 4, 2008)

*flush*

made it to page 2!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

We're not up to snuff then. We can usually send it in the gutter by the end of page 1.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> *flush*
> made it to page 2!


Yeah, this one made it an impressive 50 posts without heading for the gutter.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

and i'd like to give Dleg the contributing nod for his inspirational drinking game thingy. . . :appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2008)

Dleg is an inspirational genius.


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 4, 2008)

im looking for an inspirational election drinking game. i was thinking blue and red jello shots but too complicated. anyone?


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> im looking for an inspirational election drinking game. i was thinking blue and red jello shots but too complicated. anyone?


Well, this is what Dleg had in the 10 k thread:



Dleg said:


> I'm trying to come up with beer drinking games for this next weekend's annual "Beer Factor" Hash run. So far I've got:
> 1. Two Holes, One Cup: I am in possession of an inflatable love doll (don't ask), and the plan is to fill her nether regions with beer and baby ruth bars, flip her over into a container, squeeze it all out, and then the team has to consume everything in the container faster than the other teams.
> 
> (I'll save the next three as different posts )
> ...


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 4, 2008)

not QUITE what i was going for. something to go with leftover birthday cake? or maybe sushi?

red or blue beer shots sound good...


----------



## csb (Nov 4, 2008)

I know there's got to be Pucker in red and blue flavors....


----------



## mdb (Nov 4, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> How tight was your security at the test site? It seems like they went a bit overboard.
> We had 1 proctor for every 20 people taking the exam, plus an additional 2 proctors enforcing the "no talking in the restroom" rule plus an additional four head proctors watching over the regular proctors.
> 
> The part that really suprised me if they had uniformed security there to watch over anything. He wasn't packing heat, but I sure would want to mess with him!
> ...


I took the test in Puyallup in 2000, and it sounds like they have clamped down a bit. I seem to remember about 100 of us taking the test and 4 proctors total - 2 who never moved from the check-in desk, and 2 who roamed around the room during the test. Thankfully, no bathroom monitors - it would stink to lose time due to "stage fright."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2008)

csb said:


> I know there's got to be Pucker in red and blue flavors....


Purple's a fruit.

-Homer Simpson


----------



## Clarke (Dec 21, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> In my row of 20, probably 5-10 people had cell phones on them. The proctors were really nice (I'm in Seattle so you'd expect as much) but the head proctor made it really clear that they wanted. She very nicely told us she didn't want anyone to get booted because their cell phone "accidently" went off during the exam.
> I think the cell phone is probably the biggest security risk in the exam. Technically you could go to the bathroom, lock yourself in a stall, and text problems with people outside the exam. I think it'd be stupid (you'd waste more time texting and the problems weren't hard to begin with) but I see the concern.


I have carried it in twice, but turned it off both times and shoved it deep in a jacket pocket. I have never heard one go off, nor have I ever seen anybody booted from an exam. I have seen one guy almost melt down when a calculator he used the first time he took the exam was no longer acceptable the 2nd time, and he had 2 of the same....oh, wait, that was me....oddly enough, the 3rd time I took it (last time) that same calculator was now legal again??? WTF?!


----------



## IlliniASU (Dec 31, 2008)

I did hear a cell phone go off during the exam! It was during the afternoon portion, too! I took the exam in Phoenix, in the Civic Center. The amazing thing was that the proctors never caught the person! It was coming from the front-center of the room, but no one could pin-point the exact location. And the proctors were swarming like sharks all around the location.

The examinee did what was probably the smartest thing and just let it ring... until it stopped. No one was escorted out and after it stopped ringing everyone went back to working the exam. It was truly stunning! The gods of the PE were smiling on that person that day... I could not imagine getting the boot during the afternoon.


----------

